# Got A New Project.



## Local 13 (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm pretty excited about this one.



I'll post more pics as I move along.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 27, 2016)

Ah very cool!! I love the good ol Twins!


----------



## then8j (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks like you have the most important part to start with!


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 28, 2016)

Is that all you have? IF so, looks like one of my projects


----------



## bricycle (Mar 28, 2016)

He said it was a new project, he didn't say I was gonna be a bicycle....


----------



## Local 13 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hahahaha! 
I have most of the bike. 
A little rough but I like a challenge. 
Forks are bent and one of the top tubes is lower than the other. Fixing them is the fun part to me. 
I need a tail light for the rack.


----------



## Local 13 (Mar 29, 2016)

Here's what I have to start with.


----------



## RustyK (Mar 29, 2016)

You're ready to party. Twin 4 stars are great bikes and really underrated I feel.


----------



## Local 13 (Mar 29, 2016)

Made some progress today.
Straightened the forks and frame. 
Cleaned up the paint.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 30, 2016)

Local 13 said:


> Here's what I have to start with. View attachment 299859



You must be a happy man. Unfortunately for me I am married. I can't buy a complete bike. I have to sneak it in in pieces. Last time a complete bike was delivered my wife cast a spell on the UPS man. Now he refuses to drop off anything bigger than a toaster. No luck with the witch burning ordnance that I have been trying to pass in Chicago. Apparently, there are too many witches in power that are holding up the ordnance


----------



## bricycle (Mar 30, 2016)

You're getting there, a few more parts...


----------



## Local 13 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hahahaha. 
I guess I should concider myself luck. 
My wife just shakes her head in disbelief when another one shows up.


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 30, 2016)

looks like this will be fun


----------



## Local 13 (Apr 3, 2016)

Test ride went well.
I have some fine tuning to do, and I still have to work out some issues with the rack and battery pod.
She's coming along better than I had expected.


----------



## then8j (Apr 4, 2016)

Feels good doesn't it


----------



## Local 13 (Apr 4, 2016)

It does feel good to get another old classic back on the road.


----------



## Local 13 (Apr 13, 2016)

It's all together now.
Think I'll keep it just as it sits now.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 14, 2016)

awesome colors, love it.


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 1, 2016)

Where on earth did you find a rear light?  Nice bike!


rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> awesome colors, love it.



did you


----------



## Local 13 (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanx!
You'd be amazed at what you'll find on The CABE. 
I honestly can't remember if it was on here or eBay. 
But I know I've seen other people list them. 
Chris


----------

